# 308 win ammo



## jjga316 (Dec 9, 2006)

I am having truoble getting a good group out of my thompson encore. I have a 26"heavy barrel. I have tried hornady 150gr SST. I just cant seem to get a good group. Does anybody have any suggestions of a better round or maybe I should use a different grain.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have a half dozen 30 caliber rifles, and the Hornady SST only shoots good in my Browning 300WSM. My Remington 700 in 308 likes Varget powder and Sierra bullets. I shoot match bullets, and GameKing. Both of those are in 165 gr weight. I also shoot moly coated Lapua Scenars. They are the most accurate, but not good for hunting. 
Hunt1 on this site shoots 165 gr Nosler Ballistic Tips, and Sierra match. My son shoots Sierra match and Sierra GameKing with Accurate 2520. 
I would suggest trying a different bullet, powder, and perhaps primer combinations, but switch only one component at a time. I have not shot a TC that wasn't accurate.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I read an article on Encore's not too long ago where they had the very same problem with the same cartridge. They eventually found a factory round that the rifle liked, but only after trying a dozen different loads. It's a shame that some of these barrels are so picky in what they shoot well, but that's the way the ball bounces. Keep trying. Burl


----------



## sniper81 (Oct 17, 2006)

what is a good grain in 308 to use on coyotes with minmal pelt damage


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Heavy, slower, with good ballistic coefficient will outperform the light bullets. The light bullets are thin jacketed and high velocity which results in a lot of fur damage. You will find it hard to beat match bullets. The 175 gr SMK at lower velocities has about the same trajectory as the 168 SMK but would do less fur damage.


----------

